# Good to be back!!!



## lancet (Dec 8, 2011)

Hey guys I have been absent for a while but I decided to jump back on to the good old predator talk community!!! It's bout that time of year again and I am getting an ichy trigger finger and want to get out and set some traps in the ground but sadly my big game hunting is preventing that







anyways I am glad to be back and I hope we can have a awesome predator season to come!!!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome back!!! Where the heck have you been?


----------



## lancet (Dec 8, 2011)

Haha I have been just as busy as heck Chris!!! Between school, work, taking care of animals (meaning my horses not skinning stuff







and lately archery season I just don't have much time on my hands!!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome back, good to hear from you............................hope your archery season is going better than mine..lol


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I hear ya man! Being busy is a good thing though. My pops used to tell me that idle hands are the devils workshop and I couldn't agree more.

Good to have you back though! Keep us up to date on your hunts.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Chris Miller said:


> I hear ya man! Being busy is a good thing though. My pops used to tell me that idle hands are the devils workshop and I couldn't agree more.
> 
> Good to have you back though! Keep us up to date on your hunts.


My idle hands make calls.... rendering them not so idle


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome back ! Been busy here to getting ready for winter and upcoming hunting seasons. Good luck !!


----------

